# Engine Replacement for 924039



## pulke01 (Feb 13, 2015)

Hi All,

My Tecumseh 8hp snow king is about to be done with for good. 

I had a question about recommendation for replacement. 

I hear that the 8hp predator sold by harbor freight is manufactured by Honda. Is this true? Also, will it bolt right onto my machine? I mean, unbolt the king, and bolt on the predator? Can I install an electric start on it?

I have heard mixed reviews on the latest and greatest Briggs for snowblowers.

Any help would be greatly appreciated! 

Thanks, 

Keith


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

It is based on the Honda design, but not made by Honda. I have used the smaller 212cc in place of 7-8 HP Tecumseh's and it works great. The 212 doesn't have electric start, some of the bigger ones offer 12v starters if you add a battery.

To know if it will bolt right on you will have to take some measurements of your existing engine and then download the owners manual from the site and compare your measurements with the diagrams in the back of the manual.


----------



## pulke01 (Feb 13, 2015)

What exactly am I measuring?


----------



## Ariens1976 (Jan 1, 2013)

Studs on the tractor part, pulley height, size of shaft and lenght.


----------



## Ken05 (Feb 13, 2015)

Good thread. I would be interested to know if there is a Honda bolt in. Seems anything else is junk anymore.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

All Hondas are made by Honda corporation. A genuine Honda engines is not cheap either. The Harbor Freight Predator 212cc is made by Loncin. It's the darling of the karting world and used a lot on mini bikes. Its not a winterized engine but it's easy to winterize just add some sheet metal. It based on the Honda GX engine it's easy to start runs great.


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

Welcome P/01.

I did my repower using the 301cc/8hp Predator and it's like the 212 but bigger block and more torque. Love it. Had to rejet ( you have to with the 212 too, ot they run lean in cold air) and very happy with the way it runs. If you get fluffy snow a lot the 212cc is great but I am along the coast and we sometimes get warmer tempt and wet snow so I went with the "more power, Arrgh arrgh" option 

That said, I also did one for a friend (Simplicity 24") and he's really liking his 212cc, but it's not the same level of grunt.

I did a thread on it when I did the repower beginning of last month :

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...-824-predator-301cc-repower-finally-done.html

We are here to help.

.


----------

